# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) Paramızı Aldı Eksik Ürün Gönderdi!, arıyoruz cevap veren yok

## Gokhan123

Dr. Ömer Coşkun ( #panax ) babamı telefonla aradı. Babama ürün satmak için uğraştılar. Küçükçekmece şubesi adını da söyleyeyim. Beyse PTT kargo geldi 130 lira bayıldık. Eksik ürün gönderdiler. Aradık soruşturduk ne iade edebiliyoruz, nede ürünün eksik olduğunu kabul ediyorlar. Sonuç alamayacağız biliyorum.

Not: Ürünler işe yarayabilir lafım yok ama benim sorunum fazla fiyata az ürün göndermeleridir. Çözüme de ulaşamıyoruz.

Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...gonderdi/64ghr

----------

